# New Wandy Sig.



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys and girls,

Just finished messing about with some new brushes on Photoshop and made myself a new Wandy sig.










I know it's not great but i'm still kind of new to Photoshop. :thumb02:

I'm pretty happy with it but feel like it's missing something - any pointers or tips would be welcome! 

Thanks guys.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work Pearce, super clean, I like it a lot. Repped.
The only quick fix I would give it is a slight blur around Wandy's head to smooth the transition to the blue of the forum. I can't think of anything else man the sig is great.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah thanks man - Yeah I'll try and soften his head a bit. Cheers :thumb02:


----------

